# Good cab to go with a Tiny Terror head?



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey all,
Just picked up a Tiny Terror head and am looking for recommendations on a cab to compliment it.

Will be playing Strats through it, looking for Clapton/Knopfler type sound (not that I can keep up my end of the equation, but let's pretend)

Any advantage in a 2x12 over a 1x12-looking for a "bigger" sound?

Thus far my experience is only with my Line 6 Spider III and my Blues Jr.

Any ideas/experience appreciated!

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

An Orange 1x12 of course! If not, a more economical idea is the Blackheart 1x12 which are semi-closed back and sound absolutely amazing!

matt


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The THD 212 gets great reviews, and it's pretty decent pricewise. I'll second the recommendation of the Blackheart 112, great cabs for cheap.

With the tone you're going for, open or semi-closed cabs would be the way to go. Fully closed cabs are very punchy and great for hard rock, but they don't have the dimension that you'll probably want to hear.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Best bet is to hit up L&M and do some rentals.

I think a Fender open back cab may hit the spot, a rental will tell.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

orange amps are best matched with celestion vintage 30 speakers. I have found that some speakers make those amps sound really muddy. 

I had a Tiny Terror and an AD30. I used a number of cabinets with the amps and both sounded best with a matched cab (16 ohm) with V30s. I'm sure speakers that are as good quality or better would also sound great. 

That being said, check out the 1x12 that goes with the Tiny Terror or if you want more, check out a good quality 2x12 or 4x12.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

It's a matter of personal taste though. I tried a TT with my 2x12 V30 cab and felt it was a little too aggressive. I like it much better with a more "laid-back" sounding speaker. The caveat being I don't particularly like bright/aggressive tones, so you may dig it. If you're looking for Clapton/Knopfler type of tones the V30 may be to "modern" for you. 

I'd recommend heading to a shop & try it with a few different cabs. Speakers make a huge difference to tone.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> It's a matter of personal taste though. I tried a TT with my 2x12 V30 cab and felt it was a little too aggressive. I like it much better with a more "laid-back" sounding speaker. The caveat being I don't particularly like bright/aggressive tones, so you may dig it. If you're looking for Clapton/Knopfler type of tones the V30 may be to "modern" for you.
> 
> I'd recommend heading to a shop & try it with a few different cabs. Speakers make a huge difference to tone.



Well yeah, but if you buy an Orange you want it to sound like an Orange. I'm not trying to be a know-it-all but I have owned two models and have used a number of different speakers. 

So regardless, you need efficient speakers with Orange amps. Which is why the company uses V30s in all of their cabinets and combos (other than the high power 412 model).

I'd say avoid Celestion G12T75s. They sound bad with Orange amps. Not horrible but makes your amp sound weird (think muddy, flabby, thin). Sound good with Marshall amps (which is why they come stock in the 1960A and B cabs). Some people like that sound but most people don't.

If you want a more vintage tone and not against having a lower power cab then greenbacks could be an option. Also check out Eminence because they make excellent speakers also.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

A Mesa Recto 2x12 would be a good match. (loaded with V30's)

Another option would be an Avatar 2x12 loaded with speakers of your choice. Maybe a pair of Greenbacks to go with the 20 watt TT you have.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if you can find a mesa Thiele cabinet, that may also work for you.


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

So it would seem there's no "right" answer! 

Thanks for all the suggestions, gives me a place(s) to start. :smile:


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

sesroh said:


> Well yeah, but if you buy an Orange you want it to sound like an Orange. I'm not trying to be a know-it-all but I have owned two models and have used a number of different speakers.
> 
> So regardless, you need efficient speakers with Orange amps. Which is why the company uses V30s in all of their cabinets and combos (other than the high power 412 model).
> 
> ...


No problem my friend - it's about information & helping people out with our experiences. It's a very subjective subject and we all have opinions/preferences. Keep in mind too that in the early days of Orange amplifiers the Vintage 30 didn't exist...  

Keep in mind also that not all Orange amps are created equal. The TT (and the AD series I think) has an EL84 based output stage and that tube tends to be a little bright/edgy (compared to some other common output tubes) when overdriven hard. It's not just the TT where I like a darker speaker for overdrive - I feel that way about every EL84 amp I've tried - Vox/Matchless, Valve Jr (stock & modded), Marshall 18w, & Orange AD series. 

I've heard some of the Rocker/Rockerverb series through V30 cabs & I love them. Those run EL34's or 6V6's dependng on the model, and those tubes have a slightly darker/smoother character then the EL84 when overdriven. As a side note, I love my 2204 (KT77's) and my Laney GH100TI (EL34's) through my V30 cab.

I agree with you on G12T75's. It may be the most recorded speaker in history for Marshall amps but I really don't like them in general - even with Marshalls. I don't like that upper-mid spike they have. Oddly enough, I did once hear an Orange cab with G12T75's driven by a Rockerverb 50 and it sounded amazing.

I'm not sure I would agree that Orange amps _need_ a more efficient speaker in general, but with a lower powered amp like the TT that would certainly help to keep up in a jam scenario. I've also heard that the TT actually runs around 28w at full song, which in real terms is pretty freakin loud. Tone versus volume & speaker efficiency is another debate altogether and I'm not gonna start that one here!!! 

So, to cdub's question, there really is no right answer in general. If you can, try a few different cabs with different speakers & make your decision based on what you dig.


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Soooo...I was able to borrow a VOX 2x12 cabinet from a friend, once I get a speaker cable to connect the two I'll be able to give 'er a try!

sdsre


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> No problem my friend - it's about information & helping people out with our experiences. It's a very subjective subject and we all have opinions/preferences. Keep in mind too that in the early days of Orange amplifiers the Vintage 30 didn't exist...



Yeah they used rebranded (sometimes they had an Orange sticker on the back and sometimes they didn't) Celestion Greenbacks and Blackbacks from what I have seen (if they're even referred to as blackbacks haha). Depends on the year I'm guessing. 

That being said, I sort of miss my Orange amp. If I ever decided to buy an Orange again I would probably get an AD30 combo or a RV50 combo.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

sesroh said:


> Yeah they used rebranded (sometimes they had an Orange sticker on the back and sometimes they didn't) Celestion Greenbacks and Blackbacks from what I have seen (if they're even referred to as blackbacks haha). Depends on the year I'm guessing.
> 
> That being said, I sort of miss my Orange amp. If I ever decided to buy an Orange again I would probably get an AD30 combo or a RV50 combo.


Yeah - that's what I understand. I think Greenbacks with a TT or AD series would be right up my alley.


----------

